# MAC/PC convert?



## teene (17. Januar 2002)

bitte bitte wie zum teufel kann ich eine auf dem MAC erstellte freehand-datei auf meinem PC öffnen?!?
sagt mir nicht, daß all meine arbeit umsonst ist....
help!

greetz

t*


----------



## -H- (18. Januar 2002)

*hi*

was ist das denn für eine datei? Eigentlich mußt du nur den Präfix angeben: Also bei einer EPS-Datei hängst du einfach '.eps' ans Dateinamenende und schon sollte der PC begreifen was zu tun ist. Handelt es sich um eine mehrseitige Satzdatei, also ein 'richtiges' Freehand-Dokument, mußt du ein bisschen auch die Versionen acht geben, prinzipiell funktioniert das aber genauso (dann halt '.fh8' oder eben '.fh9' anhängen). Probiers mal aus... umsonst war die arbeit auf keinen Fall. Schrei halt wenn nicht klappt.

Grüße
H


----------



## teene (21. Januar 2002)

ja also das mit den versionen is so ein ding, das ist eine auf dem mac in freehand8 erstellte datei und ich will sie mit freehand9 auf dem pc öffnen. 

das mit den dateipräfixen hab ich schon gemacht, aber wenn ich die datei dann in freehand öffne sagt er mir: unzulässige datei......

ich kenn das nur von flash-dateien, daß man (allerdings umgekehrt) die dateien in so eine art converter schmeißt und dann kann man pc-dateien auf dem mac lesen und verwenden....

gibts da nich´t was ähnliches? scheint ja irgendwie so ein macromedia-ding zu sein..,,.

vielen dahaank!!!

greetz and stay fresh!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Januar 2002)

Freehand 8 Dokument vom Mac in Freehand 9.0 am PC, das dürfte ziemlich schwierig werden, wenn nicht unmöglich *noch Hoffnung hat*,

wird dir zwar nicht weiter helfen aber *TRÖST* ging mir auch schon so, als mein (EX)Grafiker mir lauter Mac-Daten gesendet hat, die nicht einzulesen waren....


----------



## teene (23. Januar 2002)

oh mann

heul*!*!*!

aber EPSen, das geht so ganz gut, hab ich mittlerweile rausgefunden, zumindest kann man dann die pfade benutzen, schriften sind halt kackn....

danke trotzdem und ein böses GRUMMEL an macromedia!!!
stay fresh!

t***


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von teene _
> 
> 
> aber EPSen, das geht so ganz gut



Also wenn Du an beide PC's noch rankommst (???) Also an den Mac und PC:

Am Mac die Datei öffen und Schrift in Pfade konvertieren, dann als EPS speichern.

Im PC als EPS importieren....


----------



## teene (24. Januar 2002)

merci merci!

jahaa!
alles gut!

tschöbidö


----------



## macjack (28. Januar 2002)

Hi Teene,
ich denke Du kanst sogar Dein Dateien als Adobe Illustrator exportieren ( .ai ) , ein sehr angenehme Dateiformat. Laesst sich bearbeiten....


----------

